# Computer or Hand VAF4a Appendix 2?



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi


I'm currently in the Uk and my wife is in Pakistan. I have sent her all of my documents etc for our application.

The VAF4a Appendix 2, can that be filled out on a PDF filler software and printed out or does it need to be hand written?

The reason why I ask this is because, I have filled this out on my laptop using a PDF filler software and printed and sent it to her, however, I have now realised that I did not put in my National Insurance Number on 3.8

Can she write this by hand? or If so, would it look odd if everything is written on the computer but the national insurance is written by hand? Or does she have to fill out the whole form by hand?

We are looking to apply very soon.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sure adding your NI by hand should be ok


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can either complete Appendix 2 on a PC using suitable software or by hand, and it's also ok to mix the two.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh ok.. I just thought that maybe it'll look odd if just the NI number is done by hand.. No?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No it doesn't.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for your help. 

Is there a time period that these forms must be submitted by?

VAF4a (which is done online) and appendix 2.

Also, if say the application is submitted on 8 September, do I need to send my new payslip and bank statement? 
Currently they are dated for 31 July (payslip), 6 August (bank statement)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's usually around 2 months from making online application.
28-day rule applies from the date of online application which is also the date of payment.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks.


So we made the VAF4a online application on 15 August.. Does that give us till 12 September to make payment and also submit appendix 2 with documents?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You must have paid the application fee when you made online application. What the 28-day rule says is the latest pay slip or bank statement must be dated within 28 days of 15th August, so no older than 18th July. You can submit your documents after giving your biometrics, usually within 60 days of online application but you should check with the visa office or partner.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

From what I understand, payment can only be made in person (in Pakistan).. And on the day the rest of application is submitted/biometric.. There was no option to make payment online while doing the online form.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You didn't say it was in Pakistan.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry. I mentioned that my wife is in Pakistan.. Didn't mention that we applied online in Pakistan. 

Does that make a difference?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You did say in your first post but that was a while ago. Other people cannot remember the details of another's application, so you should repeat them when asking further questions.
Applying in Pakistan doesn't alter the situation.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

That's fine. I understand.


So I am under the understanding that when we applied for the VAF4a online form in Pakistan, we make the payment when we make the appointment with the centre, so will it be 28 days from application (15 aug) or payment date?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Online application date.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


Just another (final) question for now.

When submitting the settlement spouse visa form (VAF4a with appendix 2) in Pakistan. Do i also need to send a signed copy of the Sponsorship Undertaking form (Form SU07/12)?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It isn't required but the visa partner seems to insist on it, so I would say yes.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


Really appreciate your advice

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

